# impossible de démarrer mon ibook g4



## ausecours (10 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir
J'ai un ibook depuis quelques mois seulement. Ce soir j'ai voulu l'ouvrir...et rien! Quand je le branche, une lumière orange allume au bout du fil d'alimentation. L'ordinateur ne démarre pas. Il y a un petit bruit au début, et c'est tout! l'Écran reste noir. Que faire svp!!!


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Octobre 2005)

ausecours a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> J'ai un ibook depuis quelques mois seulement. Ce soir j'ai voulu l'ouvrir...et rien! Quand je le branche, une lumière orange allume au bout du fil d'alimentation. L'ordinateur ne démarre pas. Il y a un petit bruit au début, et c'est tout! l'Écran reste noir. Que faire svp!!!



Aide Mac

Mon ordinateur refuse de s'allumer

Il existe plusieurs raisons pour lesquelles vous pouvez avoir des difficultés à allumer votre ordinateur. Voici une liste de suggestions de dépannage.

	_ 	Assurez-vous que le cordon d'alimentation est connecté à l'ordinateur et à une prise de courant en état. Sur les ordinateurs portables, la prise d'adaptateur émet une lueur orange lorsque la batterie est en chargement et une lueur verte lorsqu'elle est en charge complète. Veillez à utiliser l'adaptateur de courant fourni avec votre ordinateur.

Sur certains ordinateurs portables, il est possible de vérifier la nécessité de rechercher la batterie en appuyant sur le petit bouton situé sur la batterie. Le niveau de charge de la batterie est indiqué par des voyants (de 1 à 5). Si un seul voyant de la batterie clignote, mettez la batterie en charge à l'aide de l'adaptateur de courant jusqu'à ce qu'au moins un voyant lumineux s'allume de façon continue.

Si cette manoeuvre ne fonctionne pas, appuyez sur l'interrupteur d'alimentation en maintenant immédiatement les touches Commande, Option, P et R enfoncées jusqu'à ce que vous entendiez le son de démarrage une deuxième fois.
	_ 	Essayez un autre cordon d'alimentation ou un autre adaptateur courant alternatif pour vérifier si le problème vient de l'alimentation électrique ou de l'ordinateur lui-même.
	_ 	Si vous venez d'installer de la mémoire supplémentaire, assurez-vous qu'elle est correctement installée et qu'elle est compatible avec votre ordinateur.
	_ 	Si vous venez d'installer une carte AirPort ou AirPort Extreme, essayez de la retirer pour voir si le problème persiste ou essayez de réajuster la carte dans son logement.
	_ 	Si vous ne parvenez toujours pas à démarrer votre ordinateur, consultez les informations de dépannage et d'assistance fournies avec votre ordinateur pour des renseignements sur la manière de contacter Apple pour un dépannage.


----------

